# Best dealer for Polaris?



## Gasspergoo

Looking hard at buying a new Ranger. Which dealer is recommended from the 2cool brain trust?


----------



## pg542

send a PM to Hotrod. He knows a dealer in Alabama (I think) that can beat most everybody even when factoring in the freight costs. If I was looking for a new one, I'd sure give it a look. Other than that, I've heard that Hofpauir (spelling?) in Goldthwaite Texas is worth the drive.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*Mancusso*

Blake Smith out at macusso in lamarque has been giving me good deals for several years now. 
Honda Goldwing 2012
Can Am XMR1000 2013
Polaris XP 1000 2015
Ploaris RZR 2016

all purchased from Blake


----------



## No Boat

Bought a ranger last week from Hoffpauir in Goldthwaite. They had the best deal I found, and that included Shoal Powersports (the dealer in Alabama). The tax savings is a wash once you pay shipping.


----------



## Gasspergoo

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

No Boat said:


> Bought a ranger last week from Hoffpauir in Goldthwaite. They had the best deal I found, and that included Shoal Powersports (the dealer in Alabama). The tax savings is a wash once you pay shipping.


I have heard that dealer is pretty good on price.

As for Mancuso the game must have changed since April 2014. I have a friend that works at Mancuso. I asked him to get me a price on RZR 1000. He came back with 19999+taxes, which was the best they could do due to them selling like hotcakes. Called Nate at Shoals and he did 18300+500 shipping. Over 2000 savings wasn't a wash for me :rotfl:


----------



## No Boat

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> I have heard that dealer is pretty good on price.
> 
> As for Mancuso the game must have changed since April 2014. I have a friend that works at Mancuso. I asked him to get me a price on RZR 1000. He came back with 19999+taxes, which was the best they could do due to them selling like hotcakes. Called Nate at Shoals and he did 18300+500 shipping. Over 2000 savings wasn't a wash for me :rotfl:


Agreed. Mancuso wouldn't do anything for me, and tried to tell me that Hoffpauir couldn't sell me one for what they quoted. Hoffpauir out the door price was about $50 cheaper than Shoals with delivery, but cost me some diesel and a few hours going to get it. They were more responsive to my emails though. Probably can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Gasspergoo

So far Abernathy's in Tennessee is the cheapest, but they do not ship. It's an 11 hour drive so that would be tough with my schedule. Next is Shoal's. Talked to Nate. Super nice and had 2nd best price with shipping. Nobody else seems to want to deal.


----------



## txjustin

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> I have heard that dealer is pretty good on price.
> 
> As for Mancuso the game must have changed since April 2014. I have a friend that works at Mancuso. I asked him to get me a price on RZR 1000. He came back with 19999+taxes, which was the best they could do due to them selling like hotcakes. Called Nate at Shoals and he did 18300+500 shipping. Over 2000 savings wasn't a wash for me :rotfl:


Bought my ranger from Nate last summer and will buy another from him when I get the itch for a new one. No Texas dealer could even come close.


----------



## Navi

Got mine from polaris fun center in bryan/college station, cheap enough to justify keeping my money in state and as mentioned shoals was pretty slow on getting back to me.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Hoffpauir (sp) in Goldwaithe, Texas. They sell more than anyone in the state and there is a reason why. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

Blake at mancuso was 300 cheaper on my ranger crew in September and you get that local support for warranty. Shipping from nate iwas 750-1000 when I asked in September. Was in and out in less then 30 minutes paperwork done over phone/internet


----------



## Chasinit69

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Hoffpauir (sp) in Goldwaithe, Texas. They sell more than anyone in the state and there is a reason why.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Normangee tractor


----------



## scubaru

Shipping from Shoals has gone up to $700 now


----------



## jtburf

There is a dealer in Del Rio who has great prices.

I purchased mine from Hoffpauir.

That said there are a couple like new units in the classifieds.

John


----------



## Gasspergoo

I ended up buying from Cowboy in Bmt. I talked to Troy the sales manager there, and he got with in $35 of Shoals shipped price so I stayed local. I got the Polaris 570 full size and really like it so far. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## GUNSNREELS

Gene's Polaris will match anybody's price.


----------



## GIGEM18

Call woods cycle in new braunfels. Talk to blake or chris. They have great prices and awesome customer service.


----------



## treypal

Family Power Sports out of San Angelo or Midland/Odessa.


----------



## atcfisherman

GUNSNREELS said:


> Gene's Polaris will match anybody's price.


Been there and tried that. They say they will, but they won't In 2009 I purchased a new Polaris Sportsman 800 X2 deluxe two seater with the dump bed. MSRP was $9,999. They would not come off MSRP and they added over $1000 for freight and prep.

I went to Pasadena and got it for $9200 out the door for the exact same ATV. I stopped by Genes on the way to the farm that Saturday to show the sales guy who said it couldn't be done. I even showed him the paperwork. He just walked away cursing. I will never ever buy from them. And that was the 3rd time I tried.


----------



## Sugars Pop

Normagee Tractor sells a lot of Polaris's to folks in Houston


----------

